# Grape Crack from Across The Universe Seeds



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

Grape Crack from Across the Universe Seeds

Grown organically by feeding the soil:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2013)

big huge buds!!! Wow Duck.


----------



## ziggyross (Nov 18, 2013)

Mmmmmm Very Nice.


----------



## StikyClnes (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks tasty pcduck. Can you give us the low down on what you did? and what SS you used (im assuming you used SS). Did you use any teas? Sorry for all the questions.

Im chomping at the bit for my first grow, since stealth is of the utmost importance to me and johnny law has busted several people in close proximity to me i am forced to hold off for the time being


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2013)

:bolt:ducks Nest....:bong:


:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2013)

StikyClnes...I used 3 year old used super soil, that has been recycled, from seedling to finish. Teas were used every 3 weeks with AEM added just prior to each feeding. I feed the soil.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 21, 2013)

Well done duck...


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 23, 2013)

pduck you have any recipies for your flowering teas/?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2013)

Ruffy here is the tea I use.
These ingredients are for 1 gallon of tea that makes 2 gallons after diluting 


    1 tbs of molasses
    1 tbs of dry organic 5-5-5 fertilizer
    1 tbs of kelp meal
    1 tsp of Hi-N dry bat guano
    1 tsp of Hi-P dry bat guano
    1 tsp of liquid fish fertilizer
    1/4 cup of Big Bloom by Fox Farm
    20 drops of CaMg+ by GO

    I bubble this for 24 hours then I add.

    1/2 cup of worm castings
    1/2 cup of fresh compost
    1 tsp of yucca extract

    Bubble for another 24 hours, then dilute with 1 gallon of pure water, then strain and right before applying I add 4 ounces of AEM to each gallon.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2013)

Download be a :bong: 

:aok: I'm:stoned:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 17, 2013)

nice pcduck


----------

